
IOS App's mission is to provide secure communications that Leave NoTrace.  - peter_tonoli
https://www.mywickr.com/
======
bigiain
"sender-based control over who can read messages, where and for how long"

So does this somehow stop me screenshotting the messages? And even if it does,
can it stop me taking a photo of the message displayed on the screen with
another camera?

I see people promising this every now and then - it just loses them all
credibility on my mind...

